# Ball python, yawning?



## WNY_Tarantulas (Jun 9, 2008)

I've searched around on the net for an awnser to this oddity.  Only awnsers i have gotten are stress, a URI, or just plain "something they do."

I just got him/ her today and yeah im a bit hypochondriac like other new pet owners can be, its probably nothing though.  no movement problems or extended "star gazing" that i have seen.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 9, 2008)

Movement problems/stargazing aren't potential symptoms of the same illness that yawning can be. If the yawns last for longer than a second or two, or happen VERY frequently, or are accompanied by wheezing/squeaking sounds or fluid from the mouth or nostrils, then you have a respiratory infection on your hands.

Otherwise, it just seems to be an occasional way to stretch their jaw muscles, especially after eating. I'd see mine yawning sometimes as a wee thing, but he grew out of it.


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Jun 9, 2008)

If it's happening just after feeding then it's usually not a worry.  They're just stretching the muscles around the jaw area and bringing things back into place after swallowing a good sized meal.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 10, 2008)

All my reptiles yawn at times. It is almost a guaranteed thing once the snakes finish feeding, but also I will catch them yawning at what seem to be random times. If it is infrequent and only a single yawn, I wouldn't worry. If you have a camera nearby when it happens it could make a cool pic.


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 10, 2008)

I catched mine yawning a few times too, but it was quite fast and looked pretty normal. He started opening the left side of his mouth and by the time the right side was up, the left side was already back in its normal position. I would not worry about it, unless you notice further symptoms with it like MS mentioned above.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 10, 2008)

yah...i suppose it's normal...Coz i've seen my ball python yawn after eating...maybe he's sleepy ! lolx..


----------



## WNY_Tarantulas (Jun 10, 2008)

well according to the pet shop he has not been fed this week, as he just shed.  He has not done it today that i can tell.  I had him out for a little bit today, put his head close to my ear and listened, i did not hear any weezing or signs of a RI so i think he is in the clear, just weird to see him yawning like that LOL.  kinda suprised me to see such a small snake( he is only about 2 feet) with such an enormous mouth.  Sad part is he was apparently mistreated when he was young, seriously underfed.  so im guessing he wont get too much bigger, but a rat now and then can solve that.  (yes he can and has taken rats, pet shop fed him one prekilled every two weeks and he took it like a champ.)  I want to get him on frozen-thawed ASAP. I have heard chicken broth will help the transition from prekilled or even live to frozen thawed.  He has been fed live before, apparently by a nimrod of a keeper as he has a nice scar near his tail.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 10, 2008)

Provided the small size is due solely to underfeeding, once you get the snake on a normal feeding schedule is should start growing and reach the typical adult size.


----------



## WNY_Tarantulas (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats the story i got from the pet shop.  the kids parents wouldnt take him in to buy food except like once every other month. Sounds like he only got a mouse ot two every couple months...sad...kids and pets+dumb parents.

but i did snap a pic today, there is only about 5-6 inches left inside that hide.  pretty damn small for a reportedly 3 year old snake.  In case you are wondering about the aquarium rocks, they help keep the dish from tipping, not to mention help it stay cool and refreshing!  the heat is ovbiously on the other side of the tank.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow..Simply love ball pythons ! Nice one u got there...


----------

